# How to measure total sq cm



## MsAnna

Can anyone tell how you get the total sq cm. For instance if the report says 4.0 cm X 3.5 cm. This is for debridgement, which leads me to part two of my question. Is the method the same for all ie debridgement, lesion removal etc.?


----------



## Biller385

To find the square cm you multiply length x width = sq. cm.

Cathy


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Math question answered*

I'm a little confused by your question, MsAnna

The math is easy ... to find sq cm you multiply length x width.  

The harder part is determining if you really need square cm or you just need length or diameter.  You mention lesions .... if you are excising a lesion you measure across the widest diameter, plus smalled margin necessary for removal (physician should measure BEFORE surgery, and document this measurement in the operative/procedure note).  If you are doing a tissue rearrangement, you will need the sq cm measurement of the flap and primary defect, added together; CPT tells us *not* to code the lesion removal separately in cases where the wound is closed via a flap. 

All this information can be found by reading the guidelines in your CPT manual carefullly. Study the illustrations as well, because they provide some clarification.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Barteles, CPC, CEMC


----------

